# Gunner got his second JH pass today



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is great news, Congratulations from Beamer and I!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Gunner!

(You too RD)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job!!! congratulations! And where is the photo of the handsome boy in orange?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> great job!!! congratulations! And where is the photo of the handsome boy in orange?


Worked the tests for two days. No time to take pics too busy at and after the test. Rained all day Sat. the grounds were a mess and us too. I will post some as soon as I can.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - congratulations


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! May you have many more successes.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Gunner! He is gonna make a name for himself, and you are going in the pond shortly!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be avoiding the pond in about 2 weeks!!!! 2 Jr's coming up on the same weekend. My sister got her first pass today and we are going to Bryan/College Station on the 3rd.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good Boy Gunner!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Boy Gunner!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah!! Cheers from Canada!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Would love to see pics!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOHOO way to go team Gunner!!!


----------

